# Best weather app help



## earl964 (Feb 4, 2006)

Can anyone advise me on the best weather app for an I Phone. There are so many choices out there. I don't mind pay for it as long as it is fairly accurate.

thank you


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

earl964 said:


> Can anyone advise me on the best weather app for an I Phone. There are so many choices out there. I don't mind pay for it as long as it is fairly accurate.
> 
> thank you


try dark sky...


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Honestly, this year The Weather Channel App has been pretty spot on with their foretasted precip / temp by the hour (snow/ice/rain) and predicted accumulations. I've been comparing to my local meteorologists and the TWC app has been more accurate every time.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i like weatherunderground.com


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Weather forecasters don't forecast the weather anymore.
It's all done by computer model. The "forecasters" just look at the models and pick which one they kinda like.
That having been said, different apps/sites will vary depending on the model that they use. 
I try to use several apps and compare/contrast results.
The ones that I have are:
Weather.com
Weatherunderground
Accuweather
NOAA
WeatherBug
They r all freebies. Depending on your area, you may start to see that the forecasts will tend to line up with different apps, depending on which models they like. Seeing that I drop the less "user friendly" apps accordingly.
You may also want to look for a radar app. Once it is actually snowing, I tend to look at the radar myself throughout the storm. 
I like radar now for an app. Good zooming ability and has an hour of history to look at. Weather.com's app gives u future radar (forecast) to compare as well.
Beyond all that...I tune into Plowsite.com!!!


----------



## inconquerable (Jul 11, 2016)

I like weather underground. Although I've found that this year there snow totals have been rather low compared to what we've gotten.

I've used accuweather but the only thing I really like about it is the 45 day forecast, although they're not very accurate past about 3 or 4 days, it's still fun to look at.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

..


----------



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

I like "Snowforecast." I think it was $1.99 but totally worth it. Accurate.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I personally use a lot of different things, and it really depends on how detailed for yourself you want to get. Here is a brief overview, some ramblings, and a whole bunch of links.

First off if you want to really track storms and be up to date with what is coming, you should get your self behind a computer. There is a variety of websites out there with loads of information and model runs to look over for free. You are going to need to use a computer if you want to do any real long term forecasting. Phone screens and tablets are just too small and lack the necessary interface of a mouse and keyboard. (Though they do work in a pinch to check things)

Now secondly I suggest getting a subscription to a weather service, this will open up the amount of models available as well gain access to blogs, and videos, from meteorologists who end up actually teaching you what to look for and why it's happening.

I use few different apps for 10 day forecasts and radar on my phone. I also have my browser set with all the links I also use to track the weather as well my reference materials.

For Apps I use the following:

*NOAA Weather Unofficial*
This is really my go to since it just streams nicely the NWS services feeds. For me seem to be the most accurate as we get closer to the storm.

Authors Website
http://www.graniteapps.net/

Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nstudio.weatherhere.free

Apple
Not sure if this is available. For apple find a good NOAA app
or
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/com/weatherreadynation/mobilephone.html

*AccuWeather*
I find this app has one of the better Radar functions. Plus well its AccuWeather.

Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.accuweather.android
Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/accuweather-weather-for-life/id300048137?mt=8

*Radar Now*
I used to like this app but I find it's just lacking quality. I do still use it but my primary Radar is from the NOAA unofficial and AccuWeather apps.

Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.usnaviguide.radar_now
Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/radarnow!-weather-radar/id634139673?mt=8

*Local NBC/CBS/ABS/FOX affiliate* (which ever one has the best app and mets) app
(Search play store or itunes)

For subscription services there is a few options as well

*F5Data*
http://www.f5data.com/
(I have used there demo, its complicated and very expensive, although once a year they sell it really inexpensively)

*WX-Sim* (Dont know much about this one)
http://www.wxsim.com/

*Weather Bell Analytics* (I give this 5/5 Stars. They also have freely available content)
http://www.weatherbell.com/

*AccuWeather* has a premium section, I have personally very little experience with this one. But something work looking in to. They also have forums and blogs.

*World Wide Web*
I Don't think I could stress how great the NWS is and just think its our tax dollars so use the heck out of it. Plus they run a lot of the models all your local mets see.

*NWS*
http://www.weather.gov/

Tip: Enter in your location and book mark this, if your location straddles two NWS offices bookmark your area and the area adjacent covered by the other NWS station.









Then scroll down to this for hourly information









As seen here








This is also covered in the NOAA Unofficial app however it only has Temp, Precip Chance, and Wind

Also I like to bookmark regional NWS offices winter weather pages for example here is Boston's
http://www.weather.gov/box/winter









Here is a list of NWS offices by region and their code:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_National_Weather_Service_Weather_Forecast_Offices

You can also find your local office on Facebook and I suggest watching that page as well since they update with other graphics not found anywhere else on there sites.

Simply do a Facebook search: NWS "INSERT NAME OF OFFICE"

This is what my bookmarks looks like (I have this synced across all my devices so I can check it on the go too)









And here is some misc. web links for reference etc.
*
Models*
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/ECMWF0.5_0z/ecmwfloop.html
http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html
http://www.coolwx.com/
http://coolwx.com/ptype/
http://meteocentre.com/numerical-we...-systems.php?mod=gemglb&map=na&run=00&lang=en
https://www.weather5280.com/models/
http://www.jamstec.go.jp/frcgc/research/d1/iod/e/seasonal/outlook.html

*Reanalysis and comparison*
https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/data/usclimdivs/
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/NARR/1993.html

*Reference*
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/os/winter/
http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/97/
http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=10865
https://www.americanwx.com/bb/topic/43144-why-do-people-dismiss-6z-and-18z-model-runs/
http://www.weatherworksinc.com/Your-Guide-to-Snow-Ratio

*And of course Bernie Raynos Twitter feed*
https://twitter.com/AccuRayno?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

Hope that helps, enjoy.


----------

